# Lotus exige What do you think??



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Went to see one this weekend......

What do you think guys?

Anyone ever had one?

karen


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Changing the TT so soon Karen? :?

Try "Other Marques" forum - a couple on there have one or had one. Rob (b3ves) definitely has one.


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Changing the TT so soon Karen? :?
> 
> Try "Other Marques" forum - a couple on there have one or had one. Rob (b3ves) definitely has one.


Not changing it...... but....... do not like the dsg :? 
I am getting the new one when it comes out, but in the meantime just fancied a toy to play with 

karen


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I had an Elise.

As you say a toy. 

Great fun but hard to live with everyday...


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

UK Performance said:


> just fancied a toy to play with
> 
> karen


In the Winter?

Brave girl.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I really like mine and it's given me driving thrills unavailable to the TT owner, but it's not my only car & I couldn't begin to compare it with a TT as an ownership proposition.

What do you plan to use it for?

Rob


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

Can you use the Exige as an everyday car? :?:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> Can you use the Exige as an everyday car? :?:


People do and there's a 'Touring Pack' that makes this easier (leccy windows, additional soundproofing and carpeting), but for me I'd say getting in and out is the main obstacle to practicaility. I guess it all depends what you do everyday...


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

b3ves said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Can you use the Exige as an everyday car? :?:
> ...


well thats just opened up my eyes for my next car :wink:

what's the reliability like? Is there anything to avoid like early versions (just like the TT with dashpod, coilpack etc?)


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Europa as compromise between the two ?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > AndyRoo_TT said:
> ...


The S2 Exige has the Toyota T Sport (Celica and Corolla) drivetrain and is bulletproof compared to the old Rover K Series cars. Mine's had different rear toe-links fitted under recall and I think they modified the alloy gearknobs on early cars, but no horror stories. Having said this, there's no escaping from the fact that it's an enthusiasts' car from a low volume manufacturer, so expect to become acquaintances with your local Lotus service manager  Good news on that front is that they generally seem FAR more friendly and competent than anyone I've dealt with at a VAG franchise.

Warranty is only 2 years. Servicing every 9000, with variable cost depending on A, B or C. Std fit Yokohama semi-slick tyres are not recommended for everyday winter use, so I'd suggest getting another set of wheels & tyres with the tyres they put on current 111R Elises.


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Aircon is a must. Without it the heat sink into the cabin in summer is very uncomfortable and it will misytup badly in winter. Wiping the screen manually is only an option if you have the physique of a gibbon.

The performance of the non supercharged car is accessed very high up the rev range (7K?) which makes normal day to day driving tedious. The supercharged 'S' is much easier on the road but no quicker on the track.

The Lotus specific semi slick Yokohama tyres are very soft and 5k miles a set is good going. Be warned, the tyres make the car downright scary in very wet conditions, you will have difficulty shaking off a Cutreon 2CV ! In the dry it is equally dangerous to find their grip levels on the road .. sticky is an understatement.

Restraint is required for the 1k mile running in period. Lotus do have the ability to read the ECU during the first service and may frown upon excess revs, especially if you have a warranty problem . I am almost there !

Day to day transport .... yes, if you really have to, but touring pack is essential. As a toy/ 3rd car its just sublime when your mood, the weather and the road are in harmony.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Day-to-day I would say the major downside to driving this car is lack of torque - when I test drove an Exige whilst it was immensely rewarding to drive hard, I would never consider it as a daily driver, just too much hard work.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Day-to-day I would say the major downside to driving this car is lack of torque - when I test drove an Exige whilst it was immensely rewarding to drive hard, I would never consider it as a daily driver, just too much hard work.


I really don't see the relative lack of torque as an issue in daily driving, since there's no difficulty at all in keeping up with other 'fast' traffic without having to thrash it. Surely, if you want to give it full beans that requires more effort than in something like yours, but if you did you could kiss goodbye to your license in no time.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

b3ves said:


> Stu-Oxfordshire said:
> 
> 
> > Day-to-day I would say the major downside to driving this car is lack of torque - when I test drove an Exige whilst it was immensely rewarding to drive hard, I would never consider it as a daily driver, just too much hard work.
> ...


As you have owned one for so long I of course bow to your experience. As a daily runner I would never envisage driving my car, or an Exige: it's just too raw/uncomfortable. Creature comforts have got the better of me


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > Stu-Oxfordshire said:
> ...


i suppose it does down to how many miles you do per day

Thanks for all the info b3ves :wink:


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Offered the dealership 21,000, they refused, oh well :? not a geat loss but would have been fun for a play for a few months. Although Tony wanted to track day it anyway :roll:

karen


----------

